# Chili swallowed something



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

Chili had swallowed something that didn't quite make it down friday night. She was breathing funny after it happened. I patted her on the back, she coughed and then layed down to sleep. 

Saturday morning I found her sleeping on the dining room. The little guy had been sleeping near her and probably pissed her off. 
She ignored me all day and didn't touch any food. At night I gave her some rib meat that she ate. Her breathing seemed a little weird but ok. 

This morning she seemed ok.. Went outside, peed, took a big drink of water. The layed on the couch all day. This evening she was panting for no reason...it was cool in the house. The looked stressed out so off to the Emergency Vet. 
$458 dollars that I didn't have in the first place was spent on X-rays. 

Chili has something caught in her esophagus. She needs to have an endoscopic tube put down her throat to try to remove whatever is there. If that doesn't work the'd have to cut her open. I say ok.. 
They said sorry we don't do that here. She needs to see a Dr that specializes in using a scope. 

She hasn't eaten since last night. The Vet said I should get this done with in the next two days. 

I have no $ to do this. I am so stressed out. 
Tomorrow I have to call around and get prices for the procedure. 
If the cost is crazy I cannot do it. I can barely afford to pay my credit card bills as it is (the joys of being disabled and not having an income ) 

Now I have to try to get some sleep.

I'm freaking out!!!!

Geez where is karma?? I rescued a dog that was dumped my some jerk and save him from certain death at the pound only to have this happen to my dog. It's not fair!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im sorry , is there not some sort of welfare that could help you?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh my, I am sorry. It doesn't seem fair.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Can you call some of the rescue organizations? Even if they can't help you, they will probably have a list of vets that reduce their fees or let you pay out tiny bits at a time. Poor little thing. These little dogs are so tiny. I know you must be so worried. We're praying for you!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Hopefully they'll let you pay in payments. I know my vet does anyway. Poor Chili, I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh no! Im so sorry


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry hope Chili gets better soon.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

That's terrible. I hope both Chili and your budget are back in shape soon.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh my, that's scary. That's the exact reason I got pet insurance, I'd never be able to afford anything that happened unless I had it. Maybe you could get some of that. Swallowing a foreign object is covered under accidents, which is covered by the cheapest plan, and they usually start coverage for accidents after two days of signing up. Could try it ... I dunno what else. Loan maybe, do you have a friend that could help you?


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry about your predicament. Ask about the payment plans. The ER vet hospital vet here does it. Good luck!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about this, I hope something works out for you and Chili!


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

We saw another Vet yesterday. He gave me some meds to inject her with every 24 hrs. 
Then he told me to take her home and try to feed her. If she started eating give her food small enough to fit through a straw.
If she wasn't eating by this morning I had to take her to get the scope done.

Chili is eating very small amounts of canned food and drinking.
We are hoping what she did swallow was a Greenie and will disolve on it's own.


Wish us luck at that disolves on it own.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Wishing you luck for sure, poor baby. Gosh I started giving my babies greenies again when I read that they are digestible now. Maybe I shouldn't. :-(


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Fingers crossed for Chili. Surgery is never fun, so I hope she can avoid it.

A Greenie? I was thinking of trying them out but maybe not.


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

Chili scarfed down some canned food today. She is also more active.
When my parents came to visit Chili ran to the door to greet them.
She seems to be improving. (knock on wood) I just hope it's not just the meds.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

poor chili  glad to hear shes improving!!! keep us updated!


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm sorry, I have been so wrapped in this I have forgotten to thank you all for your support, wishes and prayers. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm glad to hear she's doing better, keep us updated!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm glad she's doing better and as everyone else says, keep us posted.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Chili. Glad she is better. Do you know what caused it? That is scary! Keep us all posted on her!


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

If it is what I think it is, she shallowed a piece of Greenie that was too big.

Being that she seems to be getting better, I have to believe it's a Greenie because that would disolve....over time. If it was a piece of plastic, like the first Vet suggested it kind of looked like, (which made no sense to me) it would not have disolved.


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

*Bad News*

This evening I looked over to see Chili on the floor looking like she was having a seizure. I ran to her and picked her up.
She seemed to be choking. I reached down her throat and their was nothing there. We tried the heimlich, CPR and nothing helped.
She died in my husbands arms. We are totally devastated.
It's only been a couple of hours but I miss her terribly and I can't stop crying.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Omg that is so sad. I am so sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Chili


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

I cannot believe that she is gone.
She was just sitting on my lap a few hours ago.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

oh my gosh i just read this i am so sorry elissa i can't believe how sad this is. i am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so sorry. There are no words to express the sorrow felt for you and your husband right now. I don't even want to begin to imagine... Hugs and prayers, Lin and boys


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss  You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I am so sorry i was sure she was getting better, are you taking her to the vets to see if they can find out what happened or just 'sadly' laying her to rest!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

That is unbelievably sad. I know you loved her very much and were doing all you could to make her better. My sympathy to you.


----------



## chi-momma (Jun 21, 2006)

I am soooo sorry! I was in complete shock when I read your post! You'll be in my thoughts for sure. 

Kristin


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I just read all this about Chili. I am so sorry for your loss. I wish there was something that we all could do. I'm shocked she died. I would be so devastated if that happened to me. I really believe dogs go to heaven. Chili is up there and will be waiting. I'm so sorry for you. God bless you for adopting Chili. These last few months were most likely her best because you loved her!!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

So very sorry to hear about the loss of Chili..... My heart goes out to you and your family.... 

Nine & Milo


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that...I don't even know what to say, I can't imagine. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. She was lucky to have been adopted and loved during the time she was with you. You did your best.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

I"m so sorry  I know how heartbreaking it can be  I will say a prayer for your family


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I am just so shocked she is gone. You are in my thoughts.

I just looked at her dogster pictures, what a beautiful little sweetheart she was (and will always be)


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all of your kind words and support.

It hasn't even been 24 hrs yet that she's been gone and it feels like forever.
I miss her terribly.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

So very sorry to hear about Chili...and sorry to be so late in offering my sympathy. I just now got around to reading more of this post and realized he has recently died. I would be devasted if it were one of mine ...as I'm sure you are also.

I'm an RN and I work in an ER. When people come in with something stuck in their throat, we start an IV and give them an injection of a drug with an extremely high glucose content. For some reason, an influx of something with high sugar content makes the esophagus relax and sometimes (not always) allows whatever is stuck to pass on through. When reading your post, I wondered f they could do the same with animals. I'll have to remember to ask the vet next time I see her.

Again, very, very sorry to hear of your great loss.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

oh my gosh, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

I just read all the way through this thread. I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

...??!!!!! oh my gosh!!!! im so sorry!!!!! reading your post made me start to cry!!!! i wish all the best to you!!
**hugs** and wet sloppy kisses from the boys!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh no  I'm so sorry ((hugs))


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh no I'm so sorry.  It's such an awful thing to happen and you must be devastated, but remember time is a healer.

In my thoughts xx


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

I am SO sorry!
I just read the whole thread and can't believe it.
Hugs and furry chi kisses go out to you.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I just read everything. I just can't stop crying. I feel so, so sorry for you. I think of myself in your place and the tears start. We send hugs.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry. I did not expect to hear that when I read through this. Hope that you are ok.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry! You poor things! My prayers and thoughts are with you!!


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh my goodnes...I am so sorry. I can't imagine how hard this is for you and your family. I'm sending up lots of prayers for you all.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey Elissa, I just wanted to see how you and your family are doing. It must be so hard, especially with the holidays near. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

So very sorry to read this xxxHUGSxxx


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Aww, I'm so sorry  That's so shocking I was so sure she'd get better :'(


----------

